# FableKit - Map & Prop Token Kits for D&D/Pathfinder



## FableKit (Dec 18, 2019)

For those of you interested in some high quality maps and prop tokens for your next campaign or one shot adventure I am making map kits on Patreon.

To learn more about what it is and how it works I encourage you to watch this Overview Video

Here is an example of this week's full map kit: 




I release a new map kit every two weeks and subscribers will get immediate access to the backlog of maps moving forwards.

If you like what you see please consider subscribing - these maps are made possible thanks to supporters like you!


----------

